# What Happens if VZW GS3 Bootloader Isn't Unlocked?



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

Pretty much as the title says.

I haven't opened mine because I'm concerned about the bootloader we got fucked on.

Coming from BB to the Fascy I never dealt with phones with locked and/or encrypted bootloaders. I know it was a big deal on moto-shit, but that's about it.

So what happens in the event that the bootloader stays locked? I mean I guess the ROM apparently doesn't matter, but the boot partition won't change? Including the kernel? What does this limit us to? Trying to decide if I should keep the thing or not.


----------



## jucytec (Dec 29, 2011)

the only other options is to go to another carrier or buy the Dev version for 600 bux. are u considering those?

there are already work arounds being worked on which allows vzw s3 to boot customer kernel through some hackery. the phones been out for only 72 hours or so... I'm sure someone will figure out how to unlock it sooner than later.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

According to IRC as of now they have everything they need to do AOSP one way or another. So don't take any OTA if you plan on joining in the fun, at least for now.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

piiman said:


> According to IRC as of now they have everything they need to do AOSP one way or another. So don't take any OTA if you plan on joining in the fun, at least for now.


How do i get to the irc.


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

theMichael said:


> How do i get to the irc.


Go here
http://webchat.freenode.net/
Channel is #verions3

Just saw this and it looks like they are going at this BL big time on XDA. 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1769411


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

piiman said:


> Go here
> http://webchat.freenode.net/
> Channel is #verions3
> 
> ...


Huge push, its getting done


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

jucytec said:


> Go here
> http://webchat.freenode.net/
> Channel is #verions3
> 
> ...


Wow, yeah they are. Hopefully they get somewhere!


----------



## mav3rick478 (Aug 20, 2011)

Syndacate said:


> It depends on what the phone retails for. Typically smart phones can be sold retail for 4-600 w/o a contract. Seeing as I have one, unopened, in box, if I can sell for like 500, I don't mind throwing another 100 at it for an unlocked bootloader if the locked bootloader ends up being a problem.


hahaha mine is in the same situation, still sitting in its fedex box. waiting for my case, SD card and if the bootloader gets unlocked. rockin the DX still as the daily.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

mav3rick478 said:


> hahaha mine is in the same situation, still sitting in its fedex box. waiting for my case, SD card and if the bootloader gets unlocked. rockin the DX still as the daily.


lol, that's exactly how mine is, still in the fedex box, haha.

My dad opened his already, though. I told him just to make sure he doesn't do any updates. For now I'm rocking the fascy daily (never gives me any trouble!).

I just am in fear of being limited as to what can be done, I like everything open. Especially since I like screwing with RTOS devices, these phones should make great "fuck around" environments as you can't really overwrite the download mode partition and brick the phone, so you can always odin it back to life.


----------



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

at this point i dont care.... im going to go with the flow on this one


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Mine is staying in the box unopened as well. As much as i want to open it now... i don't wanna get stuck with not being able to enjoy this device to its full potential. So it'll sit in the box until either the bootloader is unlocked/bypassed with a stable method, or the developer phone comes out. Whichever happens first. I paid full retail so it doesn't make a difference if i buy from samsung.


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine has been in the box 4 days, but I am going to cave in. I will deal with the ramifications later. I want to play with my new phone.


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

Ricky Babalu said:


> Mine has been in the box 4 days, but I am going to cave in. I will deal with the ramifications later. I want to play with my new phone.


lol, I have other things to occupy my time with. I'm known for leaving things new in the box for long periods of time, though .


----------



## Neverendingxsin (Jul 13, 2011)

Ricky Babalu said:


> Mine has been in the box 4 days, but I am going to cave in. I will deal with the ramifications later. I want to play with my new phone.


im the same way, thankfully the box is currently 5000 miles away


----------



## ker2gsr (Jul 26, 2011)

Syndacate said:


> It depends on what the phone retails for. Typically smart phones can be sold retail for 4-600 w/o a contract. Seeing as I have one, unopened, in box, if I can sell for like 500, I don't mind throwing another 100 at it for an unlocked bootloader if the locked bootloader ends up being a problem.


just some food for thought what if the only way we are ever gonna get to run kernels is through kexec and all the work is through that what the point of having a dev phone that you have to load a cuatom kernels through kexec anyway unless u an actual dev ???
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nbsdx (Jul 6, 2011)

We can already bypass the bootloader to an extent using kexec, but there are a couple issues here and there. Overall, development on this phone has gone at a blinding pace - Loading kernels through kexec is a huge step, as are some of the other things that have been going on in the dev channel  I'm not worried about this device NOT getting unlocked  (XDA Also has one of their best devs working on it too







)


----------



## mutualexcrement (Nov 10, 2011)

nbsdx said:


> We can already bypass the bootloader to an extent using kexec, but there are a couple issues here and there. Overall, development on this phone has gone at a blinding pace - Loading kernels through kexec is a huge step, as are some of the other things that have been going on in the dev channel  I'm not worried about this device NOT getting unlocked  (XDA Also has one of their best devs working on it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to see what else happens! Id love me some AOSP but, I kinda like this Touchwiz. I just miss volume up to skip to next track.

BTW anyone found out a way to make the screen stay on while charging or is it just not gonna happen?


----------



## pray59 (Aug 26, 2011)

I would not be upset if someone made a boot menu where the boot stops at a menu and we have to select which ROM to run. The custom ROMz on SD card, and if you select the stock ROM, you have to use the current workaround to get back to the custom boot menu on the next boot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johndoe86x (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone noticed this? It looks like Panda is going to be the one to do so if this is true...

http://syserr.com/i535/unlockpost.jpg


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

ker2gsr said:


> We can already bypass the bootloader to an extent using kexec, but there are a couple issues here and there. Overall, development on this phone has gone at a blinding pace - Loading kernels through kexec is a huge step, as are some of the other things that have been going on in the dev channel  I'm not worried about this device NOT getting unlocked  (XDA Also has one of their best devs working on it too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty solid, but does this method full clean the old remnants of the kernel, or is issues with it? Nvm, you said there's a couple issues. Kinda sloppy, but if it works it works. Just hope there's no boot time settings that are needed.

Hrm, guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## Curley (Aug 7, 2011)

Coming from a Fassy running AOKP Devil Kernel, I have to say this phone is smooth, but the tweaks on my fassy, made it faster. Maybe not launching or loading an app, but just overall function was smoother.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

mutualexcrement said:


> Cant wait to see what else happens! Id love me some AOSP but, I kinda like this Touchwiz. I just miss volume up to skip to next track.
> 
> BTW anyone found out a way to make the screen stay on while charging or is it just not gonna happen?


I have not seen a way to keep the screen on while charging, so I just changed the screen timeout time to 10 minutes while I was transferring files and whatnot then changed it back to where I normally keep it at 1 minute.


----------



## Retrokid223 (Jun 10, 2011)

im on the boarder line for buying one nib for $459, even if the bootloader takes a while to get unlocked its still a solid device. + im tired of using my iphone lol


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Retrokid223 said:


> im on the boarder line for buying one nib for $459, even if the bootloader takes a while to get unlocked its still a solid device. + im tired of using my iphone lol


Hahaha, dude you change phones more often than a woman changes her mind. LOL. Come join the party, the SGS3 is a sweet phone even with the bootloader being locked

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## Retrokid223 (Jun 10, 2011)

landshark said:


> Hahaha, dude you change phones more often than a woman changes her mind. LOL. Come join the party, the SGS3 is a sweet phone even with the bootloader being locked
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


party joined just bought the device









edit: complication just occurred lol not sure if he's still selling it or not


----------



## Syndacate (Aug 13, 2011)

landshark said:


> Hahaha, dude you change phones more often than a woman changes her mind. LOL. Come join the party, the SGS3 is a sweet phone even with the bootloader being locked
> 
> Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


Not sure how it is stock, from what I hear it's pretty good, but in most of the other SGS III threads people are experiencing problems left and right. Everything from apps not running, not working, or not updating, to boot loops, to image copies failing, etc.

Also seem to be reports of lower signal and 4G strength/speeds.


----------

